# ALY - Alchemy Resources



## Kylastar (8 October 2007)

I have been offered an allocation through Novus Capital. Has anybody any thoughts re this IPO?


----------



## adobee (10 June 2009)

*Re: ALY - Alchemy Resources IPO*

Anyone following this ? Some big increases this morning..
Worth taking a look perhaps.. highest price today 50c and now back down.. still breaking out 100% ..


----------



## adobee (10 June 2009)

*Re: ALY - Alchemy Resources IPO*

"Two High Grade Zones Discovered at Hermes Gold Project"

I have jumped in for a trade at 27c will see what happens..  bit concerned that when searching on the ASF the two threads that come up are ALY and Opes Prime.. but anyway.. lets see what happens..


----------



## gamefisherman (27 July 2009)

*Re: ALY - Alchemy Resources Trading Halt*

Should be an interesting day for this ALY tomorrow coming out a trading halt......something about a capital raising???????

Anyone got any ideas???

Cheers


----------



## gamefisherman (4 August 2009)

*up 10.87% not suprising*

ALY today rose 10.87% not suprising :

Code Bid Offer Last Change* % Change* Open High Low Volume Trades Value News 
ALY 0.250 0.255 0.255 +0.025 10.87 0.230 0.265 0.225 1,184,312 60 300,248   
I would assume that buyers are getting ready for forthcoming drill results...........

Any other thoughts on this stock?


----------



## AussiePaul72 (4 August 2009)

*Re: up 10.87% not suprising*

Yes Gamefisherman, upcoming drill results seem to be creating a lot of interest. Its very encouraging to see good buying volumes follow the share price up. Total current buy volume is almost 3 million, of which over 2.7 million is at or above 20c. This together with only just over 0.5 million shares sitting on the sell side between 25-30c. I think ALY has good potential to rise further in the near term future.



gamefisherman said:


> ALY today rose 10.87% not suprising :
> 
> Code Bid Offer Last Change* % Change* Open High Low Volume Trades Value News
> ALY 0.250 0.255 0.255 +0.025 10.87 0.230 0.265 0.225 1,184,312 60 300,248
> ...


----------



## kelvin (26 September 2009)

18 September 2009 

INITIAL RESULTS OF FIELD EXPLORATION PROGRAM 
AT THREE RIVERS TENEMENTS 

HIGHLIGHTS 

● Encouraging further prospectivity arising from recent field mapping 
● Drilling to commence at Hermes Gold Project within 3 weeks 
● Exploration program to commence on Narracoota Formation identified within 
Alchemy acreage, adjacent to Sandfire Resources NL’s tenements 
● Exploration program fully funded following completion of $2.5 million placement 
● Native Title extinguished over Three Rivers tenements  


The above info is from announcement....

18/09/2009	9:44AM	5		Initial Results of Field Exploration       
                                                Program at Three Rivers

Since this Announcement ALY has increased in both volume and price ranging from  0.52 cents on 18/09/09 to a close of 0.73 on 25/09/09. An increase of almost 50%.

With only 46,489,500 shares on issue and the proximity to Sandfire Energy  butting onto the east of their current exploration, the outcome looks potentially positive.  Alchemy is releasing the results of their current exploration in the next week.

Disc:  currently holding from 0.23 cents.

DYOR


----------



## gagaga (15 October 2009)

ALYossibly the best performing stock this year? from 1 cent to 1.16 dollar(as of today) in just 3 months without any significant development......or is this just another gold bubble stock?

any thoughts???


----------



## panikhide (27 October 2009)

gagaga said:


> ALYossibly the best performing stock this year? from 1 cent to 1.16 dollar(as of today) in just 3 months without any significant development......or is this just another gold bubble stock?
> 
> any thoughts???




Is there possibly dangerous ground ahead with a head and shoulders formation playing out? As a holder I would absolutely hate to see this take place.

See chart below.


----------



## MOSSuMS (14 November 2009)

I don't know about the technicals, but the news flow is good (esp the last couple of days, which is why I got in), and I expect more when they delineate the extent of Sandfires EM targets and get some early drill results.

Today's 15% jump was very positive and I think they will easily break through their highs again on the back of EM and drill results (and any positive SFR news).


----------



## MOSSuMS (16 December 2009)

MOSSuMS said:


> I don't know about the technicals, but the news flow is good (esp the last couple of days, which is why I got in), and I expect more when they delineate the extent of Sandfires EM targets and get some early drill results.
> 
> Today's 15% jump was very positive and I think they will easily break through their highs again on the back of EM and drill results (and any positive SFR news).




But how long can I wait for those results? 

Anyone else wating this one out? No real news flow from the area, although ALY's drill results were good but no stock reaction. Hoping we're just going through slow news days and consolidation of prices, as all the indications are still good (un;less the technical guys out there see a head and shoulders or similar)....


----------



## MOSSuMS (18 December 2009)

Al last - yippee! 

Magnus airborne VMET survey shows 10 additional conductors (which makes 13 total for ALY, compared to SFRs 17)!

Exellent news, and await more detailed analysis of the tagets and drilling prioritisation with baited breath.

Combined with the hermes gold intersects, these copper gold prospects mean I'll stay in for the long haul.

I expect to see a quick bounce with a higher support level longer term now.

I still see this area as ripe for consolidation and sharing of costs, so hopefully all the owners are talking and aligning their plans at the least.


----------



## happytown (12 April 2010)

increased interest in aly today with the impending release of drill results from the vtem targets down strike of sfrs doolgunna discovery


----------



## panikhide (20 July 2010)

Price spike today from .39 to 0.455.

Any ideas why? No news that I can see. Pump and dump? 

Naturally I sold this morning at .39 after holding for a year thinking that it would continue its downward run.


----------



## panikhide (23 August 2010)

ALY went into trading halt on Friday 20 Aug 2010 pending announcement by the company.


----------



## panikhide (1 November 2010)

ALY today broke through and closed above the 0.56-0.57 ceiling it bumped up against four times in the past six months. I'm taking that as a positive sign. It closed at 0.595 (up 0.055 for the day).


----------



## slow_trader (19 November 2010)

Company announcement today regarding promising gold anomoly.  Can anyone explain if this is significant?  

Chart looks great.  Got in at 56c and hoping this news will lead to a further jump in SP.  Rise to 80c today but back down to 74c.


----------



## pixel (13 January 2012)

1-for-3 Rights issue announced

Are there any holders around? Long-suffering ones? New entrants like me? What's the opinion?

fwiw, these are my current thoughts:

*Assuming I hold and intend to keep *a few - either because I "believe" in them or simply speculate they might get back up to where they traded a couple of years ago.
Now, if I don't want to increase my exposure by a third, this is what I'll do:


I work out, how much "risk capital" I'm willing to keep in this particular stock.
For simplicity's sake, assume it's about as much as I'm currently holding.
Sell *a quarter* of that *before* the ex-rights date. Today, that nets around 14.5-15c.
Wait for the rights to be allocated. As I'm then down to 3/4 of my original holding, 1-for-3 will mean I can retrieve the quarter I sold for 13c - *if the sp hasn't dropped BELOW 13c* by then.
minimum gain 1.5 - 2c, depending on result of my cum-rights sale.


----------



## pixel (5 July 2012)

This morning's announcement http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01311761 has sparked some renewed interest, confirming the Bullish Divergence that came up a few days ago.




If the 3-month EMA (red line) can be broken and hold, this morning's gap can be treated as breakaway gap and may well remain open for a long time. 
I hold already.


----------



## greggles (13 April 2018)

Alchemy Resources down almost 20% today to 1.7c after reporting disappointing drilling results at the company's Karonie project in the Eastern Goldfields, WA.

This is the second set of drilling results from Karonie. The previous results were announced on 30 October last year and were equally as disappointing, resulting in a similar share price decline.

Karonie appears to be a dud.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 January 2021)

greggles said:


> Alchemy Resources down almost 20% today to 1.7c after reporting disappointing drilling results at the company's Karonie project in the Eastern Goldfields, WA.
> 
> This is the second set of drilling results from Karonie. The previous results were announced on 30 October last year and were equally as disappointing, resulting in a similar share price decline.
> 
> Karonie appears to be a dud.



Still at it.  Still 1.6c a share .

*Excellent Gold Potential;* 
_✓ Karonie Gold Project – quality drill targets, close to existing resources and processing infrastructure 
✓ Lake Rebecca Gold Project – newly pegged, quality geological setting, known gold bearing structures and close to existing resources 
✓ Mining proposed at Hermes & Hermes South gold deposits mid-2021(potential cash inflow for Alchemy)_

*High Quality Gold and Base Metal Targets; *
_✓ Overflow Project – Hera style high grade gold & base metal drill targets 
✓ Yellow Mountain Project – prospective porphyry Cu-Au & VMS targets 
✓ Sandfire Resources Bryah Basin JV – high intensity, fully funded base metal exploration _

*Nickel-Cobalt and Alumina Resources; *
_✓ Large tonnage Ni-Co & alumina (potential HPA) resources at West Lynn with good exploration upside_


* Enterprise Value of ~$11M = highly leveraged to exploration success within quality projects


----------



## greggles (5 July 2021)

Assay results have been received for all 27 holes from the Phase 1 RC drill program at ALY's 100% owned Karonie Gold Project.







Honestly, the grades are looking very average. While it's nice that they have intercepted some gold if these results are the best from 27 RC drill holes, then the others must have been really grim. The depth is a problem too. If these kind of grades were very close to the surface it might be economic, but they're much deeper for the most part.

Maybe it's time for ALY to move on from Karonie?


----------



## frugal.rock (19 April 2022)

greggles said:


> Maybe it's time for ALY to move on from Karonie?



Seems like they are still at it, but possibly get results now?
Can't say for sure, but the chart looks promising?
Not surprised I've missed this one these days...😣


----------



## greggles (22 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Seems like they are still at it, but possibly get results now?
> Can't say for sure, but the chart looks promising?




Promising is correct, but lithium instead of gold, and the chart is looking even better today.



> Alchemy Resources Limited (ASX: ALY) (“Alchemy” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce *it has identified a new coherent lithium and pathfinder elements anomalous corridor at its 100% owned Karonie Gold Project* located east of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia. The tenements sit contiguous and 8km along strike of the Manna Lithium Deposit owned by Global Lithium Resources Limited and Breaker Resources NL (ASX:GL1 80%, ASX:BRB 20%).




The market is loving the news, ALY up 42.11% today.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 July 2022)

Bit of a move today off the back of ?
A few other "fave" lithium stocks moving? 🧐🤔

No news since 5/7/22. Summary below.
The last point is interesting.

LITHIUM AND GOLD EXPLORATION UPDATE
HIGHLIGHTS
▪ Excellent progress made on accelerated lithium-gold focussed
exploration program.
▪ Project wide regional soil geochemical sampling completed along the
lithium prospective “Goldilocks trend”.
▪ Detailed mapping and sampling on high priority lithium targets
completed.
▪ 100m x 40m infill soil sampling on Cherry, Hickory and Pecan completed.
▪ Gold exploration drilling at Gilmore, Karonie East and KZ5 completed.
▪ Priority target areas currently being assessed for potential drill programs
and further infill soil sampling.
▪ Assays pending for 793 infill soils, 1,471 regional soils, 68 rock chip and
278 RC drill samples.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 July 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Bit of a move today off the back of ?
> A few other "fave" lithium stocks moving? 🧐🤔




Lithium in favour, after Tesla beat profit expectations and forecast annual sales growth around 50 per cent for the forseeable future.

Core Lithium is up 5.5 per cent to $1.06
Sayona Mining is up 4.7 per cent to 16.5¢
Liontown Resources is up 6.7 per cent to $1.19
Vulcan Energy is up 6.5 per cent to $6.93
Novonix is up 9.4 per cent to $2.44
Pilbara Minerals is up 1.6 per cent to $2.52
Lake Resources is up 8.6 per cent to 76¢


----------



## frugal.rock (21 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Lithium in favour,



Not sure what time you took your figures, however.. it would seem things kept moving.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 July 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Not sure what time you took your figures, however.. it would seem things kept moving.



At least I got the + sign right. It was a midday report.

Cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (15 August 2022)

A small entry for me on 0.019
Hopefully it pushes on out of it's base range.
From 29/7/22 announcement,
"Assays results pending for 793 infill soils, 1,471 regional soils."


----------



## frugal.rock (25 August 2022)

Chart update
6 month






1 month


----------



## kenny (30 September 2022)

Although there hasn't been much action since Frugal's update in August; ALY did come out with an interesting announcement today that piqued my attention. The gist of this "nearology" play (to Global Lithium's Manna deposit) being;

_Alchemy has been drawn first in a ballot for exploration licence E28/3207 at its 100% owned Karonie Lithium and Gold Project in Western Australia.
▪ The new tenement covers approximately 24.8km2 of highly prospective tenure along strike of Global Lithium Resources (ASX: GL1) Manna Lithium deposit and adjacent to Breaker Resources (ASX: BRB) Lake Roe Gold Project.
▪ The project is highly prospective and sits within the target “Goldilocks Zone” corridor in which LCT Pegmatites can occur._

This undoubtedly gave the SP some momentum however the overshadowed comment that made me think this might be worth a punt is the short term anticipation of;

_Maiden Lithium focussed RC drill program remains on track for commencement in October 2022, targeting high tenor anomalism at Hickory Prospect.




_


----------



## kenny (13 October 2022)

Ah well, there goes my chance at a spot this month. I can't fault the Board for jumping on the opportunity to raise some capital but these raises tend to see the SP drift back towards the raise price.


----------



## bk1 (26 October 2022)

Despite my preference for producers, i've taken a position on this junior explorer.
Tenements surrounding the Manna deposit that GL1 has just bought out from BRB.
Chairman invested to the tune of 6% of shares issued.
RC drill program looking for Au and Li...


----------



## kenny (31 October 2022)

No news expected until end of the year or Jan as the drilling at its Karonie tenement has only started last week.

_Drilling will consist of 33 holes for 3,000-5,000 metres and will target 1,200 metres of strike length of the extensive system of pegmatites identified by field mapping and from detailed soil sampling completed recently.

The program is expected to take about three weeks to complete with first assays expected by December 2022._

I expect price softening as trading interest turns to more near term prospects elsewhere.


----------



## bk1 (9 November 2022)

I think people are getting set or somebody knows something.
13 million by lunchtime today on a daily average of 17M shares.
consistent buying of late on no news that i can see.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 November 2022)

so why did ALY fall out of bed (taking @kenny with it)? Clearly not enough in yesterday's announcement to keep the punters around.

_▪ First pass RC drilling testing multiple high priority lithium targets has been completed at the Karonie Lithium-Gold Project. _
_▪ Drilling intersected zones of pegmatites ranging from 1m to 27m in downhole thickness, confirming Alchemy’s interpretation of a substantial system developing at depth at Hickory and to the north under shallow alluvial cover.   
▪ Pegmatites occur as multiple steep dipping stacked lodes defined in drilling over 700m strike beyond the previously mapped outcrops. The results extend mapped pegmatites in drilling and outcrop at Hickory to ~2km outlining a very significant zone of interest which remains open under cover to the north and west.    _
_▪ All samples have been submitted to ALS Kalgoorlie. First results expected in December 2022




_


----------

